# New Born Cantil



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

One of this mornings new arrivals, photographed shortly after poking its head out of the membrane


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

Stunning! What equipment are you using to take these photo's? The definition is excellent. 

David


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

amazing! how big are they at this point?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Yummy!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Rapid_Reptiles said:


> Stunning! What equipment are you using to take these photo's? The definition is excellent.
> 
> David


Nikon D300 +105mm macro+macro speedlights


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Alfonzo said:


> amazing! how big are they at this point?


about 140mm and full of hell!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing photo, congrats


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pic Graeme,my females due anytime.

Roy.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

tengalms said:


> Great pic Graeme,my females due anytime.
> 
> Roy.


We could do unrelated pairs!


----------



## HerperUK (Jul 26, 2010)

beauti


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome mate, how many did you get?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Is that one mine????????????????


----------

